
The end of the line for Indian outsourcers – or a new beginning? - sndean
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2017/05/15/the-end-of-the-line-for-indian-outsourcers-or-a-new-beginning/
======
mberning
This has to be one of the most ignorant industry pieces I have read in recent
memory.

"Modern-day applications also don’t require large teams of engineers doing
software development: They are user-customizable and can be built by anyone
with basic programming skills."

Ok.

~~~
tyingq
You might enjoy his self written bio page:
[http://wadhwa.com/bio/](http://wadhwa.com/bio/)

Needs more pictures of himself though.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
I don't think we can take him seriously as a distinguished fellow without at
least one head shot of him facing right.

------
ganeshkrishnan
While I don't agree with the author's opinion on a whole, one thing to note is
that most low level programming/testing jobs are now automated and the
skillsets required for programmers have changed drastically.

We use jhipster for spring boot development and it has take most of our work
programming for the business "glue". Within few minutes we had to start
working on business logic. Traditionally a programmer had to create the
dependency libraries, create the controller, services etc but they are all
automated now.

What we are lacking is devs who can think from Business perspective and
quickly work on it. I am lucky to have two programmers who do think on their
feet but it took me close to an year rummaging thru outsourcing websites.

The game has changed, it has not shutdown

------
raverbashing
I stopped reading at the "The US doesn't know how to run robots and needs
India's help"

These big it companies are good at overpricing and under delivering

~~~
takee
Please don't use quotes when you're not quoting verbatim from the article. The
author is clearly just suggesting a path forward for Indian companies to
maintain a stream of revenue going forward. Nowhere did he suggest that India
is an expert in industrial robotics, he's just suggesting the country could
explore that as an option.

------
mbostleman
"Modern-day applications also don’t require large teams of engineers doing
software development: They are user-customizable and can be built by anyone
with basic programming skills."

That's where I stopped. Was there anything important after that?

------
known
No country will give visa if they know about Caste system
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2013/05/15...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2013/05/15/a-fascinating-
map-of-the-worlds-most-and-least-racially-tolerant-countries/)

